# what kind of plant?



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

right now i have 2 of those plants that start with an A that grow from bulbs that are really common, and 2 lillies. i want to get another plant, something that would fill in a corner nicely in my tank, with somewhat broad leaves that will grow about to the top of the water, and that's pretty easy to find and easy to take care of.

NOT JAVA FERN.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably an Aponogeton aka apanos.
Well if you have a 10 gal its one plant - if its a 45 gal its another.
Amount of light ie an issue as well.

Send more info please.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

um....i have hard water, 10 galon tank, 7.8 pH, standard flourecent lighting, one long tube bulb. probably moderate-well lit. i probably couldnt put anything in there that needs TONS of sun.


----------

